# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Կին-սիրուհի միաժամանակ

## I love love

Ինչ եք կարծում կինը պետք է լինի նաև սիրուհի իր ամուսնու համար?Միթե դա կօգնի խուսապել դավաճանությունից?

----------


## Brigada

այո կինը պետք է լինի սիրուհի: Միգուցե դավաճանությանները չվերանան, բայց հաստատ կպակասեն: կինը միշտ պետք է հետևի իր արտաքինին, անկախ նրանից տանն է թե ոչ և միշտ լինի ցանկալի իր ամուսնու համար:  Եթե նա ցանկալի չլինի իր ամուսնու համար որոշ ժամանակ հետո նրանք իրար հետ համատեղ կյանք կվարեն ոչ թե որպես ամուսիններ, այլ ինչպես քույր և եղբայր:

----------


## Kuk

Ո՛չ :Angry2:  Կինն իր տեղում, սիրուհին` իր: Մի՛ խառնեք իրար, ամեն մեկն իր դերն ու նշանակությունն ունի :Love:

----------


## Frigid-

Էդմոն Ռոստանն է ասել`

"Լավ ընտանիքն այն է, որտեղ ամուսինն ու կինը ցերեկը մոռանում են, որ սիրեկաններ են, իսկ գիշերը` որ ամուսիններ են" ...

Սա դասում եմ բացարձակ ճշմարտությունների շարքին:

----------


## ivy

> Էդմոն Ռոստանն է ասել`
> 
> "Լավ ընտանիքն այն է, որտեղ ամուսինն ու կինը ցերեկը մոռանում են, որ սիրեկաններ են, իսկ գիշերը` որ ամուսիններ են" ...


Լավ է ասված:  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

մարդ կա սիրում ա, որ կինը նաեւ սիրուհի լինի, մարդ էլ կա՝ որ սիրուհին ձեռի հետ էլ կին լինի...

----------

